# Шейный остеохондроз



## Саблиминаль (18 Дек 2017)

Доброго дня . Подскажите , пожалуйста , пару лет назад поставили диагноз шейный остеохондроз . Были боли , делал процедуры , зарядку . Боль стихла . И вот пару недель назад возобновилось все - головная боль , боли в шее ,головокружение и стала болеть челюсть , есть не больно , но переодически ноет , иногда похрустывает (травм челюсти не было сейчас ) , и такое ощущение что изменился прикус . И вот вопросы - может ли болеть челюсть при ш.остеохондрозе ? менятся прикус? к какому врачу идти в таком случае ?


----------



## La murr (19 Дек 2017)

@Саблиминаль, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Дек 2017)

Необходимо вновь обратиться к неврологу.


----------

